# Choose between 3 routers and Why?



## JunkBear (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi. I got 3 rouuters in my hand and would like to know which one to choose and Why?

D-Link DIR-625
Asus RT-N12
TEW-652BRP Green

All three are 300Mbps.

Thank you.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 14, 2014)

I like D-Link routers. I have had a DIR-655 for years with no issues.


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 14, 2014)

Ok but any more specific reason?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 14, 2014)

JunkBear said:


> Ok but any more specific reason?



Not really. I mean a router is a router these days. I just stay away from new Linksys stuff.


----------



## Chetkigaming (Jan 14, 2014)

Asus sounds cool. By model name you can read on asus.com about it


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 14, 2014)

http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/


----------



## jcgeny (Jan 14, 2014)

first i would look for the one having the more recent firmware and use it as main routeur for the most www-connected pc
others pcs being connected to the second routers that have some functions disabled like firewall .
my setup is like that : the modem has ip 192.168.1.1 then a dlink at 192....2 and a switch at 192...3 plus the tv box that uses the dhcp of modem
the dlink has 2 pc [one for bkup , one for surfing and torrent , they have low speed cpus that are economics ] and the switch has GiGabite PCs like the dual cpu with dual netcards and the gamer pc that are not as much on as the pc for surfing or tv .
these setup are dmz and in the switch or router you set ip 192.168.1.1 as the dmz or net access .

i have many dlink 100Mo , the one i use does not handle time ...end of world is 2012...
i have disabled qos and it works cool


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 14, 2014)

I just need one in my place not 2. I live in appartment with my computer wired to router, another computer in another room wireless used only once a month and all days my HTC on wifi.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 14, 2014)

How much you want to spend? I have an amped R10000 in the FS section and I have it for 80USD and it has excellent coverage and was rock solid. I moved on to the RTA15 so....

It would do better then the 3 you listed.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 14, 2014)

Out of the three above i would go for D-Link, because it has USB port and the native ability to work as a bridge.
But if i was you, i would get R10000 from remixedcat. It's a good long-term investment.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'd get the ASUS RT-N12 because it works with Tomato.


----------



## Darr247 (Jan 15, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> I'd get the ASUS RT-N12 because it works with Tomato.


 
The RT-N12 comes with a customized version of DD-WRT pre-installed.

But depending which version it is (look on the barcode label), it could have 4MB or 8MB of "Flash" RAM (B1 and D1 have 8MB), which would determine how many features it could support with DD-WRT's own builds instead of the ASUS-customized version it comes with.


----------



## Darr247 (Jan 15, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I like D-Link routers. I have had a DIR-655 for years with no issues.


 
D-Link's support is non-existent; Fortunately, it's not needed very often.
But when it is, you might as well throw it away and buy something else instead of wasting your time trying to get anywhere with them.


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 15, 2014)

My RT-N12 is the first one made the A1. A1-B1 are white but the B1 got longer antennas. C1-D1 and others RT-N12 with letters suffix are black.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 15, 2014)

Asus.  Newegg reviews speak for themselves:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320039


----------



## Darr247 (Jan 15, 2014)

JunkBear said:


> My RT-N12 is the first one made the A1. A1-B1 are white but the B1 got longer antennas. C1-D1 and others RT-N12 with letters suffix are black.


 
4MB of Flash can take micro, mini or standard/small builds.
Supposedly, the RT-N12 can handle the 2.6 kernel builds (those say K26 or K2.6 in the filename), but I would double check that by going to the Administration tab, Commands subtab, paste in

```
nvram get wl0_corerev
```
then click the *Run Commands* button.
If it returns the number 16 or greater, it can run the k26 builds.
_e.g. ftp://dd-wrt.com/others/eko/BrainSl...com_K26/dd-wrt.v24-23320_NEWD-2_K2.6_mini.bin_


----------



## Darr247 (Jan 15, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Asus.  Newegg reviews speak for themselves:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320039


 
So do these reviews.  (Also on Newegg.)


----------



## Darr247 (Jan 15, 2014)

My post with the RT-N12's 5-star Newegg reviews sorted to the top (which outnumber the 1-star reviews almost 3 to 1) is "awaiting moderator approval" for some reason.


----------



## ktr (Jan 15, 2014)

Asus RT-N12 has DD-WRT and Tomato support, which is a huge plus compared to the other two.


----------



## Darr247 (Jan 15, 2014)

Possibly the Trendnet supports DD-WRT, too... but Atheros chipsets are sometimes harder to recover from 'bricked' status (voice of experience .


----------



## Melvis (Jan 15, 2014)

Any of the other two just not the D-Link. D-link software is horrible!


----------



## t_ski (Jan 15, 2014)

Darr247 said:


> So do these reviews.  (Also on Newegg.)


 That's the same thing I posted.  I just gave the OP a little credit that he could sort out the reviews for himself


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 15, 2014)

more people do bad stuff to dlinks on youtube then any other brand. LOL


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 15, 2014)

On DD-WRT list they only speak about the 12volts of the Asus router but the router is able to work on either 9v or 12v. Will it works only in 12v after I installed DD-WRT ?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 15, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F0DD0I6/?tag=tec06d-20

is what I have... bit pricey but this thing is fastttttttt


I have a http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007ZEQFG2/?tag=tec06d-20

I could sell


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 15, 2014)

Man....people really don't read the original post damn!!!


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 15, 2014)

JunkBear said:


> Man....people really don't read the original post damn!!!



I believe most read your OP and you got some answers... some went further.

Because, I have not tried any of the routers you listed; I'm gonna give you this answer:

You state that you have all three; so, you could connect each one and test if they suit your needs.

You really need to be a little more specific in the OP as to what you are trying to achieve... And, specific, in what regard; aesthetics, reliability, longevity, throughput, usability, problems, hearsay, reviews, etc


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 15, 2014)

I got it and made my choice. I left the D-Link on the side. I use the Trendnet since it's OK for mostly anything and it's Green so good for electricity bill. The Asus is also a repeater so I will use it only when I need computer outside in locker room or repairing a car. Plug it in home near patio door to extend to the backyard.


----------

